# Any other source for .040 than SimpleShot?



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Or something comperable?

I feel a little bit like I'm losing a friend.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You can always tweak the dimensions of the Theraband Gold to make it perform like the .040" you like. If you really want some good speed , try two bands per side of Theraband Black. The draw is easy and when I want speed, that's what I use. Good starting dimensions would be a cut of 1 1/8" x 3/4" x 9"s. That will hurl anything from 1/4" lead up to 1/2" lead and steel from 3/8" up to 5/8". There are other companies out there selling sheet latex. Some even carry a .050 amber latex. Search and explore-Have fun!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

What Gary "Flatband" said.

My favorite is an, .04. in a 20mm to 13 mm at 7 1/4 inch active length, which converts in .03 to a 3/4 to 5/8 with a 6.5 active length. 32inch draw.

The above band sets shoot at 220 fps. +- usually + unless it gets cold. Haven't chronied in cold temps.

I bought 60 feet of the "off spec" .04 from Simple-Shot.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I did some looking and couldn't find any other sources for 40. I also like a little draw weight so I went to the die cut 1 1\4-3\4" tapers in the 30 black. It's half the price of amber or tbg. Shoots ok speeds and throws big stuff pretty good. I just can't stop thinking that I'm pulling hygenics black tubing. When pulled to where it should bottom out , that's when it feels like tubes to me.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

McMastercarr; https://www.mcmaster.com carried the various latex thicknesses. Haven't checked mc master. But if Nathan can't get any Mcmaster may run out too.


----------



## Mountain boy (Dec 17, 2016)

I have found that the local physical therapist has a vast selection of Theraband products (tube and flat) and most thicknesses!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I think I may just experiment with looped tubes or something if I can't get .040.

I especially like it for frames with 3/4" fork tip.

.040 has the highest velocity for 3/8" ammo at the extension I like. You don't know what you have till it's gone.

If this sounds really dramatic I don't intend it to be. I do like other flats for 1" and wider tips in single layers.

Anyway. Thanks guys. I'm starting to really like the thinner walled Dankung tubes anyway.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

inconvenience said:


> I think I may just experiment with looped tubes or something if I can't get .040.
> I'm starting to really like the thinner walled Dankung tubes anyway.


I'm starting to like Dankung tubes too.

I have now tried only 1745 tubes but those feels fast and powerful.

Here is my temporary setup


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Kalevala said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > I think I may just experiment with looped tubes or something if I can't get .040.
> ...


What are you shooting?

I like pseudos in 1842 for 3/8" steel, Absolutely rips through stuff. I also use whipping knots for longer life and am starting to like Toddy tabs too.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Rayshot said:


> McMastercarr; https://www.mcmaster.com carried the various latex thicknesses. Haven't checked mc master. But if Nathan can't get any Mcmaster may run out too.


 Forgot about McMaster-Carr. That company has EVERYTHING! Even if they too run low on.040", it would be fun just to page through what they have there-besides all kinds of rubber.


----------



## RomeoAlfa (Jul 1, 2016)

Just search for item number 85995K21 on <a>https://www.mcmaster.com. </a>They have it in stock currently.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

We have purchased .040 from McMaster on several occassions over the last few months to see if they had the material without the manufacturing defects that caused Hygenic to stop producing it....we have received defective product on every order. Yes, McMaster sells it but it displays bubbles and voids all over the sheet making it fairly difficult to get any value out of it.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

inconvenience said:


> .040 has the highest velocity for 3/8" ammo at the extension I like. You don't know what you have till it's gone.
> 
> If this sounds really dramatic I don't intend it to be. I do like other flats for 1" and wider tips in single layers.


We know your pain!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

inconvenience said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > inconvenience said:
> ...


Mainly M8 hex nuts so far.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

SimpleShot said:


> We have purchased .040 from McMaster on several occassions over the last few months to see if they had the material without the manufacturing defects that caused Hygenic to stop producing it....we have received defective product on every order. Yes, McMaster sells it but it displays bubbles and voids all over the sheet making it fairly difficult to get any value out of it.


Good to know!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Kalevala said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > I think I may just experiment with looped tubes or something if I can't get .040.
> ...


No slipping on your loop ties with the rubber band ties?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

So far loop ties have worked without slipping.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Kalevala said:


> So far loop ties have worked without slipping.





LVO said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > inconvenience said:
> ...


I didn't notice he was using rubber ties.

For me the onky thing that absoluteky wont slip whike not cutting into the latex is waxed leather seweing cord in a whipping knot.

I had almost given up on pseudo-tapwrs until I tried that.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

SimpleShot said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > .040 has the highest velocity for 3/8" ammo at the extension I like. You don't know what you have till it's gone.
> ...


Good to see you on the boards Nathan.

I wanted to say that it warmed up around here and I tested your new black latex again. This stuff is super agressive! And you can really max it out with reasonable band life. It feels like nothing else.

So maybe one door closes another...


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

inconvenience said:


> I didn't notice he was using rubber ties.


I'm using strips of Theraband silver.


----------

